# Metfomin 1g X 3 a day



## Munya Muguti (May 8, 2017)

Hie every one, i was diagnosed with type 2 a year ago. Diffrent doctors tried different types of Meds on me but i had side effects and blood sugar level control problems with most of the meds they tried on me. One specialist then later put me on metformin 1g X 3 a day and everything was under control. I have been taking this for the past 9 months without any challenges. I am aware its slightly an overdose ; Im now worried coz i have never encountered anyone with the same dose rate even on the internet.


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

Welcome.
You need to discuss your concerns with your Doctor and or Pharmacist.


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2017)

I did think 2500g was the max daily dose?  However of course I'm not a specialist diabetes consultant.  Did he explain why the 3000g rather than 2500?

You could always ask him, get his email address from his secretary.


----------



## Ditto (May 9, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Munya.  I don't know anything about meds, I'm diet and exercise only at the minute and forever with any luck. My sister took Metformin for years without any troubles.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Munya Muguti (May 9, 2017)

I enquired with the doctor and he said he will review my medication when after six months after he my HB1AC results analysis. He says the 3g/day was still safe dose in a short period.


----------



## Grogg1 (May 9, 2017)

Are you also trying to control your diabetes with diet?  If so what type of diet are you doing i.e. calorie control or low carb or just cutting down ?


----------



## Munya Muguti (Jun 7, 2017)

Had my Meds reviewed down  from 1g TTD to 1gBD (1g twice a day), my reading are still ok but my food choices have been cut down to low carb diet.


----------



## pav (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, for years I was on 3g of metformin a day, until I queried the dose after seeing that the max dose recommended is now 2g.
This came up again at my hospital appointment last week and I was told if on the slow release version of metformin the max dose is 2g, but if on standard version they can go up to 3g, but she did not explain the reasons why they can go up to 3g.

As Trophywench says it could well be worth asking why they have put you on such a high dose.


----------

